# Black pied satin carriers



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Gremlin had 10 bubs! They are only hours old! So far it looks like 4 bucks 6 does BUT I suck at sexing pinkies.


Sorry for the bad pic. I had to use my webcam cuz my camera died. I have to wait till tomorrow to cull. My friend is interested in breeding so I have to show her how to cull pinkies so she can see if she's up for it


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

She ate one. :shock: but I think only one so far. I'm watching her to see if she does it again. If she keeps doing it I will take a buck and a doe from this litter and hand raise them until I can foster them to my angora does litter (Hopefully withing the next 2 days!) This litter is my ONLY hope of having satin in my lines :/


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

She ate 2 more! Starting to freak a little. I picked the biggest male and biggest female and have been hand feeding them. I hope my other doe has her litter tomorrow!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh no! That sucks! I hope you manage! I usually just pull the pinkies out as soon as there's been 3 or more eaten over night, but I always have does that have litters around the same time which solves the problem of hand rearing unless there's unexpected litters lol. You will do fine though don't worry


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

well when I woke up this morning momma hadn't eaten anymore so I reintroduced the 2 I took out and everything seems to be running smoothly. I may have overreacted by doing that but I was worried she'd eat all of them and these babies are the only way I can get satin

You can't really see it very well in the pic but they were all full and warm


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

They'll be 2 days old today. One of them looks like it has a lot more pigment than the others (it's a male) and I can see the spots starting to show up on a few of them (just barely) The other boy has a spot that covers his whole head and just his head. I've been calling him Mr Headspot for now lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

glad tehre doing good now, it could have been the litter size was too much for her to manage. you could also try giving her a bit of dry dog or cat food to keep her protien up.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

She's been getting kitty kibble daily (and a few birdseeds) since I removed her from the male. I am thinking that it was just too big at first


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

The markings are more visible today! Mr headspot is still the male I'll definitely be keeping, but he's starting to get a spot on his bum too! Still incredibly cute, though. My favorite


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, that's a really perfect head spot in the last picture, really neat, I've never had any look like that.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

He's going to be stunning when he grows up! That's for sure :3


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Not meaning to hijack but I had a mouse with a face mask (she also had an incomplete coloured rump - two spots on either side of the tail). I called her Bandit, Dad called her Mud..


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Adorable Cordane! :love1


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

eeee cute! I might steal the name Bandit though XD It would be perfect for him since he has a black ninja mask


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

They are 5 days old! And the one with the headspot still my favorite (I'm naming him Sensei the Ninja Master XD). They're skin is flaking so fur should be here soon!





The ones that look completely pink actually have bum spots


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

8 days old today! 






Confused on how I ended up with a self when both parents are pied :?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

If both parents are indeed s/s, all offspring must be s/s, because s is all they can get on that locus, there is no S present for the young to inherit. He will probably develop belly spotting. Or, can they be genetically s/s but with luck get no white spotting? Just like they can be covered with white spotting and be phenotypically BEW...


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

That's exactly why I was confused! But I just heard that the father was banded carrying pied not that he is pied. So now I have to figure out which of these is just pied and which of these are also banded DX DANG IT


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay, that makes a lot more sense. :lol: Keep in mind that they can be W^bd/w AND s/s, which can look a whole lot like pied. In pictures 2-3, the two babies closest to the camera look banded to me, and the ones with just a bum spot are likely banded. Depending on if there sire was W^bd/W^bd (homozygous), or W^bd/w (heterozygous) either all the babies will be banded (first option), or only statistically half will be banded. When the "self" baby grows a bit older, check for small tummy marking, because there band can be so small that you only see a tiny white dot/line on the tummy.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah I know. I think I'm going to breed the "self" (if he is really self) male to the pied female that is for sure not banded (the black one with the lightening stripe on her head) to get pied satins. That way for sure I won't accidentally breed bandeds. In banded you can tell which have 1 copy of the gene and which have 2. The father only has one copy of the gene because he only has one banded. If he had 2 copies of the banded gene he would be what's called a "charlie" because two copies of the banded gene make little to no pigment on the mouse. Using mice with 2 copies of the banded gene is how a lot of people get BEWs


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess you know more than I do about banded then.  Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

I love them!!  The one that's mostly white with a bum patch is my favorite. I also really like the masked boy.


----------

